# [Miranda -> ICQ] Verbindung fehlgeschlagen



## FlorianWo (12. Juli 2006)

N'Abend! )
Ich benutze das Programm Miranda unter WinXPHome für meine Verbindung zu ICQ.
Gestern abend habe ich wie gewohnt Miranda gestartet und mich bei ICQ invisible angemeldet.
Nach einiger Zeit musste ich dann den Win-Benutzer wechseln, um kurz etwas im anderen Benutzer-Account zu regeln, aber da stürzte mir dann leider der Rechner ab.
Das hatte leider zur Folge, dass ich mich nun nicht mehr per Miranda im ICQ-System anmelden kann.

Fehlermeldung:
>> ICQ Fataler Fehler
>> Verbindung fehlgeschlagen.
>> Du wurdest vom Server abgewiesen.
>> Das kann passieren, wenn die ICQ-Nummer bereits angemeldet ist.

Ich habe dann im Internet ICQ2Go aufgerufen und mich angemeldet und wieder abgemeldet, aber das hat leider auch nicht weitergeholfen! (

Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## C4D_Joe (12. Juli 2006)

ICQ hat etwas am Protokoll geändert, du musst dir die neueste Version des ICQ-Plugins downloaden:
heise online - ICQ sperrt Miranda aus


----------



## FlorianWo (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo C4D_Joe!
Danke, Du hast mir echt geholfen!
Man sollte doch ab und zu mal Heise mitlesen ... ;o)
Aber der Zufall hat mal wieder genau gepasst! *lol*

Danke nochmal!


----------

